# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Uittekend iets bjwondje teen + voet

## csi23

hey iedereen ik heb 2 pijnlijke plekjes op mn teen en 1 op mn duim...
mn duim heb ik sinds vanmorgen en mn teen nu 4-5 dagen
heb mn teen al ik de zilver soda geweekt en t word wel schoner maar nog niet beter
maar vind het er een beetje eng uitzien t lijkt wel of er wat vlees uitsteekt,.......

googlged kwam ik op wild vlees zou dat het kunnen zijn of denk ik nu tever, en stel het is wildvlees kan dat ook zelf hersttellen of moetje dataltyd laten wegsnjden

----------

